# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR 10] Exporter en format PDF impossible

## leloup84

Bonjour,
Depuis ce matin quand j'essai d'exporter n'importe quel Crystal en PDF je reois une popup "Impossible d'exporter l'tat"
Quand j'essai sous un autre format Excel par exemple cela fonctionne.
De quoi cela vient-il ?

Je viens de tenter de dsinstaller et rinstaller Crystal mais rien de mieux

----------


## luc_chivas

bonjour
es tu sur d'avoir installer toutes les options  l'installation ??

----------


## leloup84

Oui en fait je fonctionne depuis des annes comme  et depuis hier matin l'export PDF ne fonctionne pas.
La semaine dernire cela fonctionnait.

----------


## sboss

bonjour, 

cela peut ventuellement provenir d'une mise  jour de Windows.
quel version de Windows utilisez vous ?

----------


## leloup84

Windows 7

----------


## sboss

Il faut vrifier si le correctif KB3102429 est install si oui il faut le desinstaller.
Via Windows update

----------


## luc_chivas

Sinon, en fonction du SP de Crystal, tu as a..

https://apps.support.sap.com/sap/sup.../en/0001218518

----------


## leloup84

Bonjour,
Je n'ai pas l'impression que le correctif KB3102429 est install. Il s'installe sur la mise  jour de quel produit ?

Sinon pour la cl de registre quand je vais dans le sous dossier Export je n'ai que Excel pas de sous dossier PDF.

----------


## luc_chivas

cle de regisdtre en format zip ave le REG dedans... essaye et tiens nous au courant...

----------


## leloup84

Cl de registre bien install mais rien de mieux.

----------


## luc_chivas

quelle est ta version de Crystal.. Aide/Au sujet..

Est une version Francaise.. j'ai eventuellement le SP6 a te faire passer.....

----------


## leloup84

Crystal Report version 10.0.0.533

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonsoir, 

Il serait judicieux de passer les services Pack... je suis en 10.0.5.1506.....si tu as un contrat de support SAP, tu dois pouvoir les trouver sur leur site...

----------


## leloup84

Nous avons un ERP sur lequel nous faisons des ditions via Crystal Reports.
Pour ce faire nous avons obtenu un CD d'installation mais nous n'avons pas de support.

----------


## castorameur

Bonjour,
je suppose que c'est sur X3.
Avez vous essay en prvisu et en impression directe ?
Avez vous essay de faire un restart du service d'dition ?
avez vous regard les logs du service d'dition ?

----------


## leloup84

Oui c'est X3.
En l'occurrence mon souci vient directement depuis le logiciel Crystal Reports.
Depuis l'application pas de souci.
Mais je travail au service l'informatique et pour certaines demandes non rcurrente je ralise une dition sans l'intgrer dans X3 en faisant l'dition sous Crystal puis un export PDF pour l'utilisateur.

----------


## leloup84

J'ai bien pass les services pack reu en priv mais rien de mieux.

----------


## castorameur

C'est  dire que vous tes dans l'diteur de Crystal et que vous faites un aperu, c'est bien cela ?

Lorsque vous faites l'aperu (toujours dans l'diteur et hors X3) vous obtenez vos donnes.
Et c'est lorsque vous voulez exporter cet aperu en pdf que cela plante, c'est cela ?

----------


## leloup84

Oui mais c'est bon je n'avais pas bien regarder mais c'tait bien le correctif KB3102429 qui s'tait install et que j'ai dsinstall.

----------


## castorameur

Oui effectivement si c'tait pendant la phase RPT-> pdf cela ne pouvait venir que de Windows.

Tant mieux que cela remarche  ::D:

----------


## sboss

> Oui mais c'est bon je n'avais pas bien regarder mais c'tait bien le correctif KB3102429 qui s'tait install et que j'ai dsinstall.


Parfait bonne nouvelle, 
j'ai galement eu ce mme pb la semaine dernire sur plusieurs PC chez un de nos client.

----------


## aimer_Delphi

Merci beaucoup , j'ai le mme problme  et  le problme t bien du au correctif Windows . :;): 

KB3102429 causes Crystal Report export to PDF to fail

----------


## leloup84

Bonjour,
Le problme rapparat ce lundi matin.
Pourtant je viens de vrifier, la mise  jour est bien en masqu et ne s'est pas rinstall.
De quoi cela peut-il venir ?

----------


## leloup84

Bonjour,
Je r-ouvre le sujet car ce matin j'ai de nouveau le problme alors que le correctif KB3102429 n'a pas t rinstall.

----------


## luc_chivas

http://www.adamfowlerit.com/2016/01/...eaking-things/

A revrifier quand mme

----------


## leloup84

J'ai vrifier comme ton article le montrait, mais non pour l'instant ce correctif ne s'est pas rinstall.

----------


## leloup84

Ci-dessous mes dernires MAJ Windows, je ne vois pas de correctif que vous m'avez nomm qui ne devrait pas tre install sauf erreur de ma part. Je n'ai toujours de solution.
Pour l'instant j'exporte en Excel puis j'imprime en PDF Creator. Mais par moment le rendu n'est pas gnial.

----------


## leloup84

Personne n'est confront  ce cas ?

----------


## luc_chivas

> Personne n'est confront  ce cas ?



AS tu possibilit de t'installer une nouvelle machine from scratch... genre une VMWare (Actuellement j'utilise Oracle VMVirtualBox, pour ne pas faire de pub) voir si tu peux reproduire ce problme sur une nouvelle installation..

----------

